
Women in Tech: Stephanie Morillo - bolajiayodeji
https://townhall.hashnode.com/women-in-tech-stephanie-morillo-cke9z7w1m003fd2s12pj7asrj
======
xchip
Good try, but to get women in tech (or anyone with common sense) all you have
to do is to hit these targets:

\- Tech is fun and helps human beings

\- Pays very well

\- Tech jobs offer the best life/work/family balance

\- You will have nice coworkers (not nerds or weirdos)

Movies have helped set some ugly stereotypes on tech workers, if only they
could make them look more glamorous as they did with laws that would be
awesome.

